# Seatpost problem (Giant SCR 2020)



## GiantRider (May 19, 2020)

Anyone here having a hard time replacing the stock seat post of their Giant SCR road bike? Giant have this D-fuse seat post system where seat post is D-shaped and a bit too heavy. Are there any store you would recommend making customized seat post? (online or physical store will do)

Also, my sister is trying this new roof-mount bike rack Genuine Mopar Bike Rack - Fork Mount Thule Circuit 526 - TCFKM526AB | Mopar Genuine Parts we bought online fitted for my sister's Chrysler town & country. She is having a hard time putting in and getting the bike. Any recommendations?


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Re roof rack, I got a van and had a roof rack. I gave up using the roof rack and just keep the bikes in the rear. I took the middle seats out and the rear are retractable below the floor, works great. Other option is to get a stable ladder to put in the back.


----------

